# Flat screen TV vs. Flat screen monitor



## wildmaven (Nov 23, 2007)

Is there a difference, aside from the connections? 

I would love to have a larger monitor for my photo work, and we do have a flat screen TV in the bedroom that is hardly used, or should I just bite the bullet and buy a larger monitor?. 

[/n00b] :blushing:


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 23, 2007)

Typical TV screen resolution is something like 640 x 480.  Even an HDTV is only 1080 x 720 (or whatever it is)

Compare that to the resolution of your computer monitor.  (mine is set at 1400 x 1050)


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 23, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> Typical TV screen resolution is something like 640 x 480. Even an HDTV is only 1080 x 720 (or whatever it is)
> 
> Compare that to the resolution of your computer monitor. (mine is set at 1400 x 1050)


 
Rats!


----------



## BAB (Nov 23, 2007)

Alway's think monitor for photo and/or video work, or at least for critical work.  You will have much better control and consistency in your work.  The resolution is higher, sharpness is generally better as is the color and contrast.


----------



## Garbz (Nov 24, 2007)

Full HD resolution is 1920x1080 which is larger than my screen, the problem though is pixel pitch.

I'd much rather have that resolution in a 24" formfactor than have to glare into a 40" screen where even that high resolution turns into large and ugly dots.


----------



## jedithebomber (Nov 24, 2007)

If you want more working space, look into getting a second monitor.


----------

